# Nitecore SRT6



## JohnSmith (Jun 29, 2013)

I only learned of this light's existence a few days ago and it instantly grabbed my attention. To me, the SRT6/SRT7 output level and ring-type user interface were reminiscent of the Surefire UB3T, a light I previously owned and loved, but sold. The large size of the UB3T prevented it from being pocketable, and if I can't fit a light in my pocket, I'll rarely have access to it and therefore rarely use it. 

Could the SRT6 fill the same role for me, but in a pocketable package? I had to know the answer and immediately ordered it, and I proceeded to pour over Selfbuilt's review of the SRT7 for 2 days in delicious anticipation of the SRT6. I only excluded the SRT7 from consideration because I don't need the multi-color capability.

I received my Nitecore SRT6 today and I took it out for its initial trial with 2xCR123 in a basic nighttime walk around the neighborhood. I am not disappointed. Quality feel, dead simple user interface, great beam with plenty of throw and decent spill, no tint and BRIGHT. I no longer have possession of the UB3T so I can't do a direct comparison, but by my recollection the UB3T had longer throw due to its tightly focused hotspot. It was so tight, I searched for the out-of-production FM24 diffuser and bought one to accompany the light out of necessity. The SRT6 is a mixture of throw and spill; no diffuser is required but it therefore doesn't have the long distance laser beam hotspot of the Surefire. It still illuminated a treeline 200 yards away, which is adequate for my purposes.

I'm not qualified to comment on the technical differences between the two lights (TIR/fresnel vs reflector, 3 vs 2 cells, LED types, etc) and how they impact performance (runtimes, throw, output profiles, etc). However, the SRT6 provides me with the functionality I sought in the UB3T (throwy, high output, versatile settings, easy UI) but in a significantly scaled down package (2xCR123, 34 mm head, shorter length) that I can easily fit in my pocket. 

I was excited about the specs on paper, and now that it's in my hand I'm even more psyched to use it. I may finally have a reason to graduate from primary cells to lithium ion. Hopefully this light will turn out to be a reliable, durable product I can depend on for years to come, and hopefully this will be a product line with longevity that evolves with even better emitter technology in coming years.


----------



## Average Joe (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi John. Just like you I had a chance to try out the SRT*7*. I like it a lot, but I don't need those 3 extra coloured leds. I've been kind of hankering after the *SRT6* and, after reading your post, I think I'll go ahead and order it . It's a little expensive, but what the heck, my birthday's right 'round the corner. Cheers !


----------



## pchapman86 (Jul 1, 2013)

I love my SRT7 - I actually end up using the led's a lot for signalling to people (it's festival season after all) and I appreciate the larger reflector.


----------



## Lips (Jul 15, 2013)

Got the Nitecore SRT6 in, still waiting for the $45 SRT7 


Love it! Great beam and functions. Nice spill vs throw ratio in a small package. The ring control is easy to memorize by location and gives versatile control although not 100% tactical. Use of tail switch or ring to control light is very good. Have to shoot some beamshots of SRT6 vs SRT7 when it arrives tomorrow... Few Pics. 




$109 for all of this from Amazon. SRT6 + 2600 mah 18650 + 2 x cr123 + I2 Charger + Car Charger Plug + CaraBeamer led light.









SRT6 vs Surefire U2 (old one with RPM tailcap) Multiples of brightness for the newer light!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice RPM cap on that U2!

Having used the SRT-6 for a couple of weeks now, I think I'm still partial to the SRT7. I decided to review it along side of the SRT3 but definitely think it has a place as an LE light. Funny I say that because it's the SRT7 that has the red and blue lights. I just think it's a bit too mode busy for most LE guys whereas the SRT6 is simplified.


----------



## AmperSand (Jul 23, 2013)

I've noticed some strange behavior with my SRT6.
If I engage strobe mode, and I rotate the light itself 360degrees (without touching the selector ring obviously) Strobe mode cuts out and is constant on with flickers at one and only one orientation point.
It can be replicated every time I do it.
Also the same with the lowest low mode. When you set that, you can rotate the light the same, it cuts out at all points and will only light up at the rotation point strobe has an issue with.

Just wondering if its only my sample or if they all do the same thing. I thought my sample was busted when I first got it and strobe wouldn't engage, was playing later and it worked fine. I then noticed when I rotated the light as described this would happen.
Also wondering if this issue is not unique to my sample, if any of the other SRT models exhibit the same behavior.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 23, 2013)

AmperSand said:


> Just wondering if its only my sample or if they all do the same thing.



I just checked my SRT6s and SRT7s. There's no such problem with any of them on strobe, lowest low, or any other mode setting, no matter how I rotate the flashlights.


----------



## pyykola (Jul 24, 2013)

Got my SRT7 today. I was wondering is it normal that when not on the full brightness light takes about 0.5 second to get to the right level. When on the full brightness light is instant on maximum level.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, the SRT series lights "ramp up" to the brightness level. In Selfbuilt's review of the SRT7, he mentions this behavior and states that its easier on the batteries (though I lack the knowledge to understand exactly why). I can guess that there is no ramping behavior on max so that maximum brightness can be achieved instantly without waiting that half-second.


----------



## blackFFM (Aug 7, 2013)

I wonder why there is not much talk of the srt6 and still no review. To me this light is the most interesting out of the srt series since it lacks the funky colored leds and blinking modes.


----------



## Moonshadow (Aug 8, 2013)

> Got my SRT7 today. I was wondering is it normal that when not on the full brightness light takes about 0.5 second to get to the right level. When on the full brightness light is instant on maximum level.





> Yes, the SRT series lights "ramp up" to the brightness level.



Thanks for pointing this out: that's pretty much a deal-breaker for me. It's a shame that so many new lights do this . . .


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Aug 8, 2013)

Moonshadow said:


> Thanks for pointing this out: that's pretty much a deal-breaker for me. It's a shame that so many new lights do this . . .



Dealbreaker? It ramps up so quickly it's just barely noticeable. I'm not saying you should buy one, but it really is so minor that I don't see how one could reasonably be troubled by that.


----------



## r-ice (Aug 13, 2013)

well I got one, and while its a great light, I still think the maelstrom g5 is the bee's knees


----------



## Jz714 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just order one few days ago, i was gona order srt7 but i didnt like the colour led, guess i would never get a chance to use them.


----------



## cire0309 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jz714 said:


> Just order one few days ago, i was gona order srt7 but i didnt like the colour led, guess i would never get a chance to use them.



I got the SRT7 because of the tighter hotspot and the longer throw. _If that makes a difference to you._


----------



## JohnSmith (Aug 18, 2013)

JohnSmith said:


> ...I may finally have a reason to graduate from primary cells to lithium ion...



Just an update to my original post. I'm still loving the SRT6 and it was, in fact, the gateway drug for me to go with lithium ion cells. The SRT6 led to the purchase of five Eagletac 18650 cells and a number of other compatible lights: Eagletac G25C2 MkII, Nitecore SRT5, Nitecore SRT7 (Amazon $45 special, since sold), Eagletac D25LC2 (since sold) and XTAR WK35 (inbound). 

I had let a fear of lithium ions discourage me from such lights but now I'm loving this new class of awesome lights. The SRT6 is still near the top of the pile for me and it was quite a comfort to have on hand for a minor tropical storm in Puerto Rico that knocked out our power for 12 hours.


----------



## Confederate (Aug 18, 2013)

I just ordered an SRT7 and I chose it because I like the colored lights. If I ever get in trouble, flashing red and blue lights may spook some elements. Also, I like flashing colored lights. If it had red, blue, yellow and green flashing lights, I wouldn't need to get a Christmas tree. 

For critical long term use, I'm not sure I'd trust the rotating switch as much as toggle or incremental switches. The SRT7 also is a bit big for frequent carry. My everyday light is a Klarus XT2C and it offers great output at very nice runtimes. But I think my next EDC light might be a Nitecore SRT3. I just want to see a review first.


----------



## Valmet62 (Aug 22, 2013)

Can the SRT6 be comfortably carried in your front pocket ? (cargo pants)

Valmet62


----------



## vWings (Aug 23, 2013)

Just ordered the SRT6 and am having buyers remorse over the SRT7. I actually could have a use for the colored LEDs but at the same time I have another light for that. :duh2: Still have time to cancel my order - What to do, what to do.


----------



## vWings (Aug 24, 2013)

Cargo Pants - Yea / Bluejeans will be tight for sure. 

I have been stuck trying to decide between the SRT6 and 7. I just came to the conclusion that I would be happy with the 6 for great white light and also go with the SRT3 for a pocket light with the bonus of a colored LED.


----------



## koolranch (Aug 24, 2013)

I just got this light today and it is awesome. Fit finish and function. I own a lot of lights and this one is now my favorite. I can't wait to try it out tonight. I got it for 75 bucks.


----------



## raiderkilo (Aug 25, 2013)

vWings said:


> Cargo Pants - Yea / Bluejeans will be tight for sure.
> 
> I have been stuck trying to decide between the SRT6 and 7. I just came to the conclusion that I would be happy with the 6 for great white light and also go with the SRT3 for a pocket light with the bonus of a colored LED.



Same here

Sent from my* Sony Xperia™ smartphone


----------



## uetecu (Aug 26, 2013)

cire0309 said:


> I got the SRT7 because of the tighter hotspot and the longer throw. _If that makes a difference to you._



If the SRT7 hotspot is tighter does that mean the SRT6 is floodier? Everyone seems to just talk about the SRT7.

Prices here is AUS are expensive.. US$100 for SRT6 and US$120 for SRT7. 

If anyone know a good US reseller that ships to AUS at reasonable prices I would love to know.. 

Thx guys :wave:


----------



## JohnSmith (Aug 26, 2013)

uetecu said:


> If the SRT7 hotspot is tighter does that mean the SRT6 is floodier?



The SRT7 is a little tighter than the SRT6; the SRT6 is slighty more diffuse than the SRT7. However, the SRT6 is not floody. It still has a lot of reach.


----------



## uetecu (Sep 3, 2013)

JohnSmith said:


> The SRT7 is a little tighter than the SRT6; the SRT6 is slighty more diffuse than the SRT7. However, the SRT6 is not floody. It still has a lot of reach.



You are spot on, thanks for that. 
I tried both side by side and its exactly as you described. The SRT6 beam intensity is noticeably lower but still powerful for its size.


----------



## ccryder (Sep 11, 2013)

koolranch said:


> I just got this light today and it is awesome. Fit finish and function. I own a lot of lights and this one is now my favorite. I can't wait to try it out tonight. I got it for 75 bucks.



Where for $75?

Thx
Neil S.


----------



## blackFFM (Sep 11, 2013)

ccryder said:


> Where for $75?
> 
> Thx
> Neil S.


 
Keep your eyes open. Illumination supply had it for $60 last week. Always good deals on US holidays.


----------



## corey823 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have been away for a while, but just received my Nitecore SRT6. My previous favorite is my Fenix TK22. This out shines that by a lot. Looks more like a flood than a thrower. I like the ring technology. The size is a little bigger than I imagined. I also ordered the grey. Unsure about the color, but it is different than the black. I am waiting until dark to take it outside, but at first glance, it looks like a winner. 

Corey823


----------



## koolranch (Oct 23, 2013)

ccryder said:


> Where for $75?
> 
> Thx
> Neil S.



Sorry for the delay. Check your PM


----------



## Confederate (Oct 25, 2013)

Having read the reviews of both lights, I chose the SRT7. It surprised me that so many people just brushed the red, green and blue LEDs off as unnecessary for their needs. So they get the SRT6. I mean, it's fine if they're happy, but even if I had NO need for the colored lights, I can't think of any reason to choose the SRT6 over the 7 unless they just don't like the SRT7's spot. After using the Nitecore SRT7 for a couple of months now, I'm hooked on it. Yes, I like the floody light I get from my Klarus ST11 (which is one of my favorite lights), the Nitecore doesn't seem to skimp on anything. The strap that comes with it is a great quality cord, and while the case could be better, many LED high performance flashlights don't come with them these days, and this Nitecore is no slouch. I have a Klarus XT30 that will give me reach, but I don't often need it. If the Nitecore had the flood that the Klarus ST11 did, it would be perfect (for me); though the SRT7 gives both flood and reach, but is not the best in each category. 

The low-ball price of $79 (shipped) is very competitive and both the SRT6 and SRT7 have been shown to take water pressures to about 80 feet of water for half an hour and would probably go much longer. And even those who are convinced they'd never use the colored LEDs in the Nitecore, I'm convinced they would soon find uses. (Only SRT7 users could confirm this, however.) Feature for feature, I can't think of any flashlight on the market that is this dependable, this well made and yes, modestly priced. Why any police officer or military personnel would pick a Surefire or other light that sells for much more and does far less, is beyond me. 

When I first got my Klarus, it saved my butt a few days later when some clown in an SUV screeched around a corner and headed right for me, my wife and cat while we were taking a walk and headed right for us. The cat, of course, left us for high ground in a heartbeat (presumably to get help), and I had no time to push my wife out of the way. The only thing I had was the Klarus in my right jacket pocket. I only had time to hit the full blast mode, not the strobe as I would have preferred. In the briefest of moments, I saw that the driver was a student from the nearby high school, and that he was right in the middle of texting. Blinded by the light, he swerved away from us and, unable to see a thing, pulled over and waited for his vision to clear up. He didn't exit the vehicle or attempt an apology in any way. He just remained stopped and we moved on with the cat in tow. 

It's not often something pays for itself within a week of its purchase, but we would have been splattered even if I had had to remove the light from its case. Fortunately, it was in my hand, and my hand was in my pocket. Had the light been a Nitecore SRT7, we also most likely would have been plastered because of its two-step ready system. Needless to say, but I'll say it anyway, I carry the Nitecore in Standby Mode and ready to use with but a push of a button. 

At night, the red light lets me keep my night vision, and though I don't rightly know what the green and blue lights do, they sure are purty! I suspect the red and blue blinking lights could scare off some bad guys, I also suspect they could get one into some trouble if improperly used. Anyway, with crime also on the rise, a small, but good heavy duty flashlight can always be useful.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Oct 26, 2013)

Confederate said:


> I can't think of any reason to choose the SRT6 over the 7 unless they just don't like the SRT7's spot.



I own, and enjoy, both flashlights. Offhand, I can think of at least three reasons why someone might prefer the SRT6: (1) It has a crenulated bezel, the SRT7 doesn't, (2) the SRT6's smaller diameter head makes it a tad easier to carry, and (3) some folks have no use for the SRT7's colored LEDs.



Confederate said:


> I suspect the red and blue blinking lights could scare off some bad guys



Those would have to be some pretty lame "bad guys."


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 26, 2013)

yeah SRT7 has a 23,395 detents on the mag ring. this is not tactical at all, it's just too gimmicky


----------



## Average Joe (Oct 26, 2013)

I played with the SRT7 for a little bit (it was bought as a present for someone else), and then opted to buy the *SRT6* for myself soon after. I am very happy with my decision.
I got the grey version, as I've too many black lights already. I LOVE the color (anodizing) and the "no-brain-required" UI; the size and general feel of the SRT6. It's definitely one of my most used lights (... and I have quite a few) . If only everything in life were that simple...


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 26, 2013)

I see a few posts where someone decides to get the SRT 6 instead of the 7 because of the colored LEDs. There is little reason those LEDs should be the deciding factor on which light to get. You do not have to use them or cycle through them to use the main led function.
I have the SRT 7 and do not use the colored LEDs at all. I almost forget they are there. I chose the 7 over the 6 because it had beacon mode and a little more throw. A slightly smaller head 6 would have been a plus too.


----------



## gapost (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been looking at a lot of lights and have learned a lot from this site. It's awesome. I found this Nitecore SRT6 and it's pretty much exactly what I was looking for; bright, variable control, single 18650, good to carry on my duty belt and use around the house. Does anyone know if you can use the flat Panasonic 3400mAh batteries? I can live with other ones, but just checking my options.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2013)

gapost said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the flat Panasonic 3400mAh batteries? I can live with other ones, but just checking my options.



Yes, you'll need to use button top 18650's with the SRT6 because of the recessed, positive terminal at the head. Flat tops will not work in this light.

Glad to hear you're having fun on CPF, it's a really cool forum!


----------



## Gliderguy (Nov 6, 2013)

Liking my 6. Would trade the SOS mode for the beacon mode of the 7 and wish for an emitter upgrade to U2 or U3 bin. Otherwise would like to see a 7 sized light with the above plus black light capability instead of RGB colors.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 28, 2014)

> . . . black light capability instead of RGB colors.



Maybe check out the CU6 Chameleon:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?374555-Nitecore-Chameleon-CU6-%28XP-G2-UV-RGB%29


----------



## carl (Apr 20, 2014)

AmperSand said:


> I've noticed some strange behavior with my SRT6.
> If I engage strobe mode, and I rotate the light itself 360degrees (without touching the selector ring obviously) Strobe mode cuts out and is constant on with flickers at one and only one orientation point.
> It can be replicated every time I do it.
> Also the same with the lowest low mode. When you set that, you can rotate the light the same, it cuts out at all points and will only light up at the rotation point strobe has an issue with.
> ...



How long did you have the light before it started to act up? Did you return it?


----------



## ACruceSalus (Apr 21, 2014)

carl said:


> How long did you have the light before it started to act up? Did you return it?



I've had my SRT7 for about two weeks. Out of the box when I set it to the lowest lumens and moved the flashlight from pointing down to pointing up it would turn off. It would come back on when I pointed it back down. The ring was not rotated. After about 1 week I could no longer reproduce this.


----------



## carl (Apr 21, 2014)

ACruceSalus, thanks for the info. So whatever was 'sticking' inside the control ring is no longer sticking? That's good news.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been unable to determine what conditions are causing it to do this but it happened again last night a few times and then stopped doing it so its very intermittent. I thought maybe it only did it when it was cold but after letting it sit overnight it's still not reproducible. My wife thinks it might be how the battery is sitting in the tube. Another possibility is that natural variation in the magnet when running it at a boundary condition is causing this to happen. But this is all speculation. 

I know that your asking about the 6 which doesn't have colored LEDs but you might want to know that the LEDs on the 7 flash briefly at varying intensities when the tail clicky is depressed. In the daytime I have to be looking directly at the LEDs to notice it and most of the time I can only see it in the dark even if I'm not looking directly at them. This is reproducible every time. Another CPF member confirmed that their SRT7 does this also. It's not a big deal for me but it might make a difference to someone else.

You may also want to be aware that this site is claiming that the 6 & 7 can be used as a dive light down to 40m. They have some video where they show both the 6 & 7 taken for a dive. I don't know if they are using an off the shelf model or have modified it somehow to allow this. I can't vouch for this since I've only given it a dunk test for 30 minutes in a tailstand position where the water is about 5cm above the bezel (it passed). I'm also trying to determine how this company is connected to Nitecore and their reliability. I'm not planning on diving with it but I need to explore this more before taking it into the pool.

You also had a question in another thread about how power hungry the magnetic control ring is. I did read about magnetic control rings using more power in another CPF thread but decided I was willing to live with the run times listed in selfbuilt's SRT review. To me it wasn't so much how power hungry it is or isn't but the real world run times.

Overall I really like the flashlight especially the magnetic ring control which drew me to it in the first place and I'm not disappointed with that. It's just that the other things are annoying me and the low lumen LED going out at different angles being the main reason to exchange it if I could have reliably reproduced it. I do have some time on the warranty so time will tell what I ultimately do.

As always I'm still looking for answers.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Apr 21, 2014)

I tried to contact Nitecorelights about their 40m claim. When I tried to send the information from their contact page it returned an error. They have a phone number but I'm not interested giving them my phone number. Googling them doesn't yield any information that helps. So if anyone has any information that would be great.


----------



## carl (Apr 21, 2014)

ACruceSalus - thanks for your report. Please let us know what ultimately happens with your light - it gets worse so you return it or, hopefully it goes away for good.


----------



## shooterSVT (May 7, 2014)

Just wanted to throw out there that I was going to go with the 6, but opted for the 7 due to the colored LEDs. I love the red LED for when I come in from sitting by the fire and don't want to wake up my wife. I had a red filter on a headlamp I used to use a lot and loved it for the same reason.


Either way, great lights and I'm very happy with the SRT line so far.



Todd


----------



## Gliderguy (May 7, 2014)

I think stray magnetic fields seem to be responsible for the occasional flicker or strobing when the light is at either end of its adjustment range. Sometimes just rotating the light will do it


----------



## youknowwhatimsayin (Jul 23, 2014)

Which light would you pick for edc. A fenix pd35 or srt6? I'm leaning towards the srt6.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 23, 2014)

ACruceSalus said:


> I've had my SRT7 for about two weeks. Out of the box when I set it to the lowest lumens and moved the flashlight from pointing down to pointing up it would turn off. It would come back on when I pointed it back down. The ring was not rotated. After about 1 week I could no longer reproduce this.



I had a somewhat similar issue with the P25. It wouldn't go off completely, but it would flicker if I rotated the light. I was puzzling over it for a couple days, couldn't figure out what could be causing it. Finally, I took it apart (just unscrewed the tube, nothing fancy), just to see if I could see anything. When I reassembled it, the problem was gone. Turns out the battery tube was loose at the head from the factory. Haven't had the problem since. Felt like an idiot when I realized it...I had tightened the tailcap after changing cells, but never occurred to me to tighten it at the head too. I'm not saying this is the same issue, but it would definitely be worth checking if you haven't done so already. It wasn't visibly loose, but it definitely wasn't making good contact, and when I screwed it down, it worked great.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 23, 2014)

since the magnetic rings have a million detents on them the magnetic detection has to be very precise. so if they place the hall sensors even just a bit off the earth's magnetic field can cause the flashlight to detect the "wrong" detent (usually the one adjacent to it). i had an SRT3 that did that. malfunctioned if you're facing north. worked fine if facing east

that and the circuit overhead that prevents super-long runtimes on low are some of the reasons why i don't like magnetic control lights


----------



## ACruceSalus (Jul 26, 2014)

Doc and Overclocker,

I have to go through a specific set of steps to reproduce this problem but it always happens. The SRT7 must be vertical with the head pointing up. The low voltage LED indicator must be slightly to my left which puts one of the oval cutouts with the Nitecore writing directly facing me. I then turn the flashlight to the lowest setting. I then rotate it forward away from me and as it's rotating the light goes out as it approaches the floor. I can hold it there for as long as I want and it stays out. If I then rotate the head back up through the same path then the light will come back on again. Very strange behavior.

I can see where it would be easy to forget to tighten the head but I tightened it tonight and tested it again. It still happens. My wife thinks the battery is slightly loose but I'm not so sure. I was thinking maybe it's the magnetic control but it doesn't matter which direction I face or where I do it it always happens when the above steps are followed.

Since it's not something that I would normally do I've decided it's not worth the trouble of trying to get it replaced. TY for you help and suggestions.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 26, 2014)

For EDC, I love the SRT5. It is small and light enough to ride easily on the belt, but makes a ton of light. Awesome runtime on an 18650. I've been jonesing for the SRT3/7 as well. I didn't know the SRT6 existed until just now. I find the ring interface so much better than a dual switch like you find on some Fenixes.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm really not a big fan of Fenixes' side switch. It's quite impossible to find it outside in the dark, both visually and by touching, even with the light turned on.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 2, 2015)

Greetings, a few questions about the SRT6, just to be sure I won't be disappointed:

Do you get instant momentary strobe, like the Lumintop TD15X has ?
Will my black AW 18650 work in the SRT6 ? 
Because I don't have other 18650 cells...
Are there any other flashlights with ~1000lm and instant momentary strobe ? (that run on 18650)


----------



## twistedraven (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi, the SRT6 has instant strobe yes, as long as you have its mode ring switched to the strobe feature (far right). Making it momentary is as easy as half-pressing the clicky down.

If the black AW 18650s aren't button top, then they won't work in the SRT6. It requires button-top because of its reverse polarity protection.

Some thrunites have a dedicated strobe button that may or may not be momentary, and they are 1000 lumens.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you very much twistedraven !
The Lumintop does it the same way and I loved it. But new flashlights have almost the double amount of the TD15X output, so I've started looking for something with similar handling.

I've looked at many Thrunite flashlights, but I don't like those 2-button models. 
On the Nitecore P20UV it looks like that strobe button has a huge delay befor it goes on, that's a shame.
I want that strobe instantly !

That's too bad the SRT6 won't accept flat AW 18650 cells, they're expensive.
Can you do anything to make them fit ?
Or what button-top 18650 cells would you guys recommend ?


----------



## twistedraven (Feb 2, 2015)

GoingGear has o-light 18650s for 15 dollars.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you again ! 
I found 2x Trustfire 18650 3000mAh on ebay für ~10€, forgot to tell you that I need fast shipping from germany.
SRT6 purchased now.


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rawk said:


> Thank you again !
> I found 2x Trustfire 18650 3000mAh on ebay für ~10€, forgot to tell you that I need fast shipping from germany.
> SRT6 purchased now.



Have you already ordered the cells? You are taking a chance with *****Fire cells - the capacity will be exaggerated at the very least, and they may actually be dangerous. (Some cells of that type use re-wrapped recycled cells, claim protection when it doesn't have any, etc.) Since it is a single cell light, you may be able to get away with it, but I'd look into getting quality cells sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, they're already purchased !
http://www.ebay.de/itm/301354108902?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
They look like firecrackers, but the reviews on amazon convinced me to buy them...
I thought 3000mAh sounds good, since I could find 3400mAh everywhere.

My flat AW 2900mAh cells always did a fine job, it's too bad they won't fit.
I could only find button-top IMR cells from AW, but I don't know anything about IMR.

How can I tell if the TF cells are original ? Just by measuring voltage ?

One Olight 18650 cell would cost me 24,40€ over here, that's almost 28$...that's absurd !


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 3, 2015)

The good news is that HKJ has already reviewed those cells, and they are better than most *****Fire cells. The bad news is that they do not deliver the rated capacity...a Panasonic 2600 mAh cell will deliver about the same REAL capacity as those 3000 mAh Trustfires.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 3, 2015)

That is good news !
Thank you doc ! 

A little less capacity won't be a problem for me.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 3, 2015)

Rawk said:


> Yes, they're already purchased !
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/301354108902?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> They look like firecrackers, but the reviews on amazon convinced me to buy them...
> I thought 3000mAh sounds good, since I could find 3400mAh everywhere.
> ...




The reviews on amazon are shill reviews. See how many use the precisely same language. Also the other "On the Way" battery reviews are also shill. One commentator caught it.

A company represents these companies and contacts reviewers. I was one contacted.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe a few are...but where do negative reviews come from then ?


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 4, 2015)

Rawk said:


> Maybe a few are...but where do negative reviews come from then ?



Rawk, take a look at the On The Way batteries that have more than 10 reviews. Note the names (how they are written) and the generic similarities in language. Some have up to 50 reviews with, my estimate, 40 shill reviews. 

A company is targeting people to write reviews in Amazon and it has become epidemic. I rely on reviews quite a bit, on everything from household products, to Christmas presents and the shill reviewing is not helpful. 
Take a look at "On the Way" 18650 batteries 3800mah. Look at the names and the length of reviews (number of lines) and then look at similarities in language and in patterns. Note also when they reference products. Note verb tense and syntax.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 4, 2015)

PS: We (my household) love the SRT series. The SRT 6 has been awesome. We have the Fenix diffuser cap over it, and the larger Fenix diffuser cap for the SRT 7, my personal favorite. 

It is nice to go down to 1 lumen in the middle of the night when even 10 lumens feels overwhelming, yet jump up to 800+ outdoors. 

They're a great series.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 5, 2015)

Never heard of On The Way, but thanks for the heads up Seamus !

The SRT6 arrived. 
Freakin bright, nice tint and finish !
Magnet control ring has a nice feel and click.
The strobe is very fast but NOT instant. 
Well almost, I guess it takes 0.3 seconds to activate strobe when you push momentary. It's still useful for me.

But my Lumintop TD15X has a real instant output, it lights up the same moment you push the button momentary !
Isn't there any other flashlight that can do this, but with higher output ? I can't believe that...


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 5, 2015)

Rawk said:


> Never heard of On The Way, but thanks for the heads up Seamus !
> 
> The SRT6 arrived.
> 
> ...



You could purchase one of the TM06 and turn it off via the tail cap while on strobe. Since the light has a memory, when you push the tail cap button it defaults to your last setting, in this case strobe. 

Both of my P20 lights, the regular and the UV model go direct to strobe when you push the paddle switch. The SRT-7 also goes to strobe if left in that position on the control ring. The SRT tail button requires a little more pressure to activate momentary on.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks, I've watched a few videos about the P20UV, but it looked like the strobe is activated too slow, like here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84qSrHGubo#t=10m53s

It took almost 1 second to go on, as far as I could see ?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 5, 2015)

From my use of the light, once you push the paddle switch, the strobe comes on. Is there a reason you need "instant" activation?

It would be nice if you knew someone that owned one to try it out before purchase.


----------



## Rawk (Feb 6, 2015)

Absolutely ! 
It feels like sitting on a slow computer if I have to 'wait' for the light to activate, it's terrible.
I pay high prices and I want lightspeed when I push the button !
I've carried my TD15X over three years, I'm simply accustomed to the instant action.
It's still an awesome flashlight but could be brighter...btw is it possible to update it with a new led ?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 6, 2015)

have both the 6 and the 7 and while they are are both amazing lights with a magnetic control ring that actually works and is reliable (my 7 is 2 years old now and the ring control only got smoother) Nitecore has seriously GOT to update the SRT line! How about "tactical" rings made of metal instead of cheap plastic? Id love for my 6 and 7 to ACTUALLY put out the claimed lumens or somewhere close to it. Id love for the voltage sensor/warning indicator to be able to sense when using CR123 cells somehow. I can use CR123's but both lights sense low voltage and their voltage warning indicators go crazy within minutes. When it comes to "tactical" lights I have since acquired several that pretty much smoke both the 6 and the 7 (2014 TK22, G25C2 MkII etc) which is kinda sad cause the magnetic ring control on both lights are excellent but when it comes to performance the entire SRT line has gone by the wayside.....the RGB LEDs on the 7 could be SO much better. I prefer the 6 over the 7....


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 8, 2015)

I think this is now my fourth email in the last few months. I have not commented nor reviewed anything related to food or eating. I post this as a follow up to a discussion on this thread where if you read through some reviews, you will see "shill" reviewing at Amazon. 

Back on topic, I think you will be happy with the SRT flashlight. I with my PD 22UE was able to go down to 1 lumen. I love its size and its light, it is just that in the middle of the night, the eyes adjust easier to lower light. 
Having said that, I can't get the SRT7 back from my son! He has a Fenix diffuser on it, which makes the light so soft and easy on the eyes, especially for reading. 

I hope more lights use this dial. 

"I found your profile in the list of the top reviewers in Amazon, and from what I've read from your profile, I think you love cooking and maybe you'll be interested with a kindle cook book review request. I'd like to ask you if we could agree with a deal of sending you free code to purchase the book, read it, in exchange for a written review.

Please Check out the book here.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LIIG4A8/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Let me know if you're interested and I'll send you the code asap.
Your help is much appreciated! It will be a great help for the success of my business.

Thanks for your time!

Keep in touch,"


I came upon the Ontheway batteries while looking for an inexpensive alternative to the Nitecore batteries I currently use.

Rawk, I think it is really easy to get comfortable with a light's mechanisms and more difficult to change. At least this is how I find it for me. 
My son's SRT 7 only needs to turn the dial to turn on, while my wife's SRT 6 has to be pushed (tactical) to be turned on. I prefer one that can be turned on with the same control, but I think that is just what has become comfortable for me, over time. With the PD, it must be turned on first, and then the button changes the lumens. 

i sometimes think producers strictly avoid giving us all we want in one flashlight!


----------



## Rawk (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, the SRT7 is also very nice, thought about it, but I would barely use the RGB.
The control ring seems to have less space for selecting brightness, also all those modes would confuse me - on the SRT6 I always know which mode I'm in.
Lanyard upgraded.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice pic Rawk! I love my SRT6.


----------



## sonofjesse (Feb 10, 2015)

I do enjoy my SRT6, I feel however the bang for the buck is not as good as it could be. However I love the light and its great. Do they make a warm tint? Mine is white and wished it was a warm. With all that being said I still use it a lot


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 13, 2015)

EASY 80 LUMEN UPGRADE FOR BOTH SRT6 and SRT7----Using RCR123 3.7v cells will give you almost an exactly 80 lumen increase instantly! Proven in reviews by Selfbuilt using RCR123s 3.7v specifically your SRT7 will go from the woefully under performing 780 out the front lumens to a much more modern 860 lumens out the front. This also increases throw a bit. Both my SRT6 and 7 are totally different lights just by using good RCR123 3.7v cells. CR123 3.0v standard primaries do indeed increase lumen output by 90 out the front but they are only 3.0v cells and the voltage sensor is not designed for standard CR123 primary cells as even brand new CR123 3.0v cells are seen as a 3.7v cell that are critically drained which will have the red low voltage LED on the head of the lights blinking at full speed even on brand new primaries as soon as you turn on the light. My guesstimate is that RCR123 3.7v cells take the SRT6 to 800 lumens from 720 out the front. Just trying to help...good luck.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2015)

*Be careful with cells 3,7Vx2 on this lights !* (SRT6 and 7) , one of our colleagues said what happened in this configuration...see below (fried two SRT7 ! ) 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tery-options&p=4350314&viewfull=1#post4350314

In my eyes (just receive the SRT6) can not see any difference at all in power compared with Eagletac T200C2 (which put 900 lm in front) or with Olight M22 (850 lm in front) or with Nitecore EC20 (850 lm in front)...al this lights in 2x18350 or 2x16340 configuration to be sure that provide full power  only SRT6 in 1x18650 configuration because I have read what happened with our colleague flashlights. 
I use Efest button top purple IMR 3100 mAh, absolutely better performance (more voltage) under high current compared with protected Panasonic 3400 mAh.
Some users said that SRT6 seems to be brighter than SRT7, I don't have SRT7 to compare. 

I have one little problem (or all SRT6 and 7 & are like this...?? ) with ring control, is not very smooth when I rotate, depend of how I hold the ring, it rub in some places and is not so tight...is normal ?


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2015)

sonofjesse said:


> I do enjoy my SRT6, *I feel however the bang for the buck is not as good as it could be*. However I love the light and its great. Do they make a warm tint? Mine is white and wished it was a warm. With all that being said I still use it a lot


I have the same feeling, maybe because I expect to see the Fenix quality in all other manufacturers, this is my case


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey its the SRT6 thread again! Both my 6 and 7 still function perfectly. The control rings have had zero issues. I still run both lights off of 2xRCR123's for max out put and have had no issues with that power source. I believe that both the 6 and 7 use the same circuitry for the main emitter. Putting 2xRCR in my 6 made a visible difference. But that was then now Ive got the XP-L ET G25C2 kicking out 980 OTF lumens at 45k and a XP-L HI T25C2 cranking about the same output at 35k. The SRT's mostly collect dust now despite how much I like the smart rings. Nitecore has GOT to revamp the SRT line. Besides the smart ring control they are getting eaten alive by many in class competitors. A XP-L SRT7 would slay Id buy it.


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 30, 2015)

Would love to see the SRT lineup revamped, the control rings are excellent we just need new emitters and maybe more compact for EDC use. My SRT5 works great still after a year and I love it. An XP-L with smooth reflector would be awesome for these lights. I heard they plan to update them this fall.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Aug 31, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Would love to see the SRT lineup revamped, the control rings are excellent we just need new emitters and maybe more compact for EDC use. My SRT5 works great still after a year and I love it. An XP-L with smooth reflector would be awesome for these lights. I heard they plan to update them this fall.



Anyone with any updates on a SRT 6 Update would be appreciated.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 31, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> ........... Putting 2xRCR in my 6 made a visible difference. But that was then now Ive got the XP-L ET G25C2 kicking out 980 OTF lumens at 45k and a XP-L HI T25C2 cranking about the same output at 35k. The SRT's mostly collect dust now despite how much I like the smart rings. Nitecore has GOT to revamp the SRT line. Besides the smart ring control they are getting eaten alive by many in class competitors. A XP-L SRT7 would slay Id buy it.


I remain at good quality IMRs 18650.

My Olight M22 dedome easily put in front 40000 cd, but nevertheless I bought also SRT6 for its huge versatility, even if its a little overrated. My Eagletac T200C2 as per factory info have 15100 cd, if is real, than SRT6 don't have more than 13500-14000 cd.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nitecore rates the SRT6 at 17000 candela. Then again it also rates out put at 930 ANSI. With 2xRCR actual out put is roughly 870 just like the SRT7 case and 14-15k. Eagletac is notorious for under rating their throw ratings for some reason. My XP-L HI G25C2 is so pushed to the limit in its respective platform I wouldnt be surprised that its actually a 50k light its nuts. The high out put LED light market has made big steps forward and the SRT line is old now. I am hoping these rumors of a Fall SRT line revamp are true.


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fwiw, Nitecore responded to my email and said they have no plans right now to update the SRT series.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 1, 2015)

Yea, I guess that a generic response so that they can sell the old stock and people wont hold out for the new models. What time in the Fall are new lights generally introduced by different manufacturers?


----------



## Octavian (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, can be a "market response", also due to the fact that SRTs are still selling, they don't have a reason why to update the SRT line.


----------



## Tapis (Sep 2, 2015)

I wonder whether there is any benefit in having a revamped SRT6 using 26650 batteries. Personally, I find the light's body to be a bit thin comparing to its head size, and therefore I feel it is unbalanced in my hand. Any comment?


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

SRT7.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 2, 2015)

would love to see revamped 6 and 7 with the new NC ATR thermal regulation tech. NC are fools if they dont revamp.


----------



## shipwreck (Sep 11, 2015)

I have owned two SRT6's for about 13 months now. One is a daily carry light, and the other is my night stand light. I like the one on my night stand because I can set it so low to look for things without waking my wife up. But if I have to grab my Beretta 92, I can crank it up for tactical use while still holding it 1 handed. 

The one I carry daily still works fantastic. It has quite a bit of throw as well. I sold off a two cell 18650 light after I got this one. It was shorter (just one 18650 cell length) and put out almost as much light for when I go walking right as the sun is coming up. Everytime I see a cool new LED I kinda want - I can't make myself get it because these two SRT6's work so well. I even sold off several lights when I got these....


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 12, 2015)

as much and as hard I cant rant against Nitecore my SRT6 and 7 still work flawlessly. Been running them off of 2xRCR123 cells for the very visible (to my eyes at least) jump in output. The smart rings on the 6 and 7 are very well designed in the cases of my copies of the lights built very very well. That being said I understand NC still sells SRTs as fast as they can make them but the competition almost all offer better lights in the 6 and 7's size class now. Re work the electronics of the 6 and 7 to actually produce the output they claim. Put an XP-L V5 in the 6 and an XP-L HD in the 7 and Id buy them all over again. Have had zero problems using 2xRCR123's in either light they just have a bit shorter run times. Wish I could buy the standard NC Bezel for the 6 as the huge dark spots around the 6's beam profile caused by the lights oversized crenelated bezel drive me nuts.


----------



## shipwreck (Sep 13, 2015)

I saw the comments about the light being brighter with R123s, but yea - the shorter run time with them sucks. I used to use them in a Lumapower Trust 2, and the run times were the trade off. So, I just use an 18650 instead. I also really like the adjustment bezel to control brightness. 

And honestly - in actual real world use, many people's eyes can't notice a small increase in lumens. I'm satisfied enough with the SRT6s I have. I was once a LED fanatic with 30+ lights at one tme... Spending a ton of cash to get the next light I just had to have. Small increases in lumens don't really do much, IMHO. reflector shape and other thangs that increase throw/flood can have a bigger impact sometimes.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 13, 2015)

The problem with protected 18650 is that at ~3,8V can not sustain full power for most of single 18650 XM-L flashlights.
The situation is better with good IMRs 18650.

I run my Olight M22 with 2x18350, the runtime is good and can sustain full power till the end.
On my Eagletac T200C2 unfortunately 2x18350 is to long, I use 2x16340, but runtime is shorter. Is visibly brighter than 1x18650. 

This flashlights can run with no problems with 2x18350/16340, but at SRT6 or SRT7 I can not risk because we saw what happened with SRT7 of one of the members (he fried two SRT7 !! )


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Octavian said:


> *Be careful with cells 3,7Vx2 on this lights !* (SRT6 and 7) , one of our colleagues said what happened in this configuration...see below (fried two SRT7 ! )
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tery-options&p=4350314&viewfull=1#post4350314



Just writing, in the USA alone, since the beginning of 2013, two years ago, over five million plus people have died. The point, everything requires benefit of common sense and an open eye.

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_02.pdf

See page four.


----------



## pitweiler (Sep 14, 2015)

I just finished a short night time hike with my pitweiler through the woods. The patch of woods near my house is near total darkness. Not very much moonlight or ambient spill from the neighborhood makes it in. I took my Nitecore P20 with me. I had an Xtar 2600mAh 18650 in it and ran it on mid power (~290 lumens) for most of the hike. My dog runs off leash (I'd don't want to hear how it's dangerous and irresponsible.) When she straightens up and makes a hard line for something I like to be able to see what it could be so I hit the mode (strobe ready button) and kick the light up to 800 lumens. This happens so quickly I'd never have time to mess with some selector ring. 

I was really thinking about ordering the SRT6. However, the more I think about it, the more the UI sounds complicated and slow. Anyone else agree? I wish Nitecore would expand on their double tail switch concept. I know it's a point of contention with Klarus, but still that UI is really nice.


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have the SRT7, and no I don't agree. I keep it in standby or on low and its just a quick flick of the thumb to high. Its actually fast and easy, theres no press and hold or trying to find the mode button or flipping the light around in your hand or clicking through two or three other modes.


----------



## pitweiler (Sep 15, 2015)

How do you hold the light? I use an over hand hold.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 15, 2015)

The saving grace for the SRT6 and 7 is the smart ring. If it wasnt for the smart ring the 6 and 7 would be also rans. As for the RCR123's in the light to my eyes the beam profile from both the 6 and 7 throws further and much more well defined with the 2xRCR set up. NC nailed their smart ring design on these two lights very very well. I dont find it cumbersome at all. If Eagletac had a smart ring G25C2 and T25C2 they would be almost the only lights I ever used. If not revamping the 6 and 7 with XP-L's then the latest XML2 U2's would be a solid upgrade. Both lights use older T6 emitters. Noticed on the NC site nowhere do they state to use RCR's or NOT to use RCR's. If 2x3.7 volt power source exceeds the lights voltage range they should say so.


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 15, 2015)

I use an underhand grip so it works very well for me, an overhand grip would be a problem.


----------



## pitweiler (Sep 15, 2015)

Maybe I'll try one out.


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 15, 2015)

Magnetic ring lights are my favorite U.I. for road walking and dog walking. I rotate between the SRT7, RRT26 and V20C, with the SRT7 getting the most use. The 7 has a larger head and more throw than the 6. I've been thinking about getting a SRT6 for the broader hotspot, but have been holding off hoping for an update. Which doesn't look like its going to happen, unless I buy one of course. Anyway, if you like underhand carry I think you would like it.


----------



## Tapis (Sep 15, 2015)

A (possible) good SRT6 update would be to make it rechargeable. I personally don't care, I prefer to use a charger and don't mind carrying additional batteries around. But I think it would make a great gift to non-flashaholics as a magnetic ring is easy to understand and operate.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 20, 2015)

Highly recomend good IMRs 18650 with high capacity (2900-3000 mAh) , the flashlight is brighter at lower voltages (3,6-3,7V) than with protect cell (I compared with Panasonic 3400 mAh protected) .
Also the warning in turbo mode came a lot faster on pretected cell (at ~3,7V) than with IMR (at ~3,3V)


----------



## Octavian (Nov 30, 2015)

The best update I think is the led (a new led with 30-32000 cd would be great) .
To make it rechargeable yes, a nice feature. But if I'm not wrong, all rechargeable Nitecore flashlights 1x18650 are at ~0,5 Ah (and should use protected 18650), is ok in some situations, but for me to wait 4-5 hours to recharge a 18650 3000-3400 mAh is an eternity...in 2..2,5 hours I must have full power  (charging at 1 Ah)


----------



## Precise (Apr 30, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore SRT6 Repair*

I did not read this entire thread, so apologies if I'm duplicating a prior post.

My new SRT6 arrived dead. It would not light up. But examining the battery contacts, I noticed that the plus contact was recessed below the surrounding black plastic disc. I fixed it easily by soldering a narrow strip of springy copper to the contact and folding it back on itself to give it some spring.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## JohnSmith (Apr 30, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore SRT6 Repair*

Were you using flat top batteries? That recessed contact is the light's reverse polarity protection mechanism.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 30, 2016)

*Re: Nitecore SRT6 Repair*



JohnSmith said:


> Were you using flat top batteries? That recessed contact is the light's reverse polarity protection mechanism.



This was my first thought too. Sounds like you found a hack around a feature that some don't like, but saying that it arrived "dead" is quite misleading, if you were simply using the wrong type of cell.


----------



## Octavian (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Nitecore SRT6 Repair*

I found something interesting, next week I will send my SRT6 for shaving the led  
What I understand from that forum, after shaving the light will be similar to Armytek Dobermann XP-L HI, which is very nice.

For sure will be next step from Nitecore, to release the SRT series with XP-L HI led, but don't want to buy another one.
With ~35000 cd will be almost the perfect light (if the operation will goes well ) 

http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9415

PS: same operation I made almost 2 years ago to my Olight M22, the result was great, 45-50000 cd with a nicer color (warmer), the light works great.


----------



## Rawk (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Nitecore SRT6 Repair*


----------



## Tapis (Jan 19, 2017)

shipwreck said:


> I have owned two SRT6's for about 13 months now. One is a daily carry light, and the other is my night stand light. I like the one on my night stand because I can set it so low to look for things without waking my wife up...


Not low enough IMO and the ring is difficult to adjust at the lowest level. Try a Sunwayman V11R. It's the lowest I have seen, and truly wonderful to maintain the night vision. Unfortunately, battery consumption is not good. I personally use a Zebralight SC62w to not awake wife at night. She's the one actually who's using the V11R, she finds the ring much easier to operate.


----------

